# How did the boards fare(being linked to by slashdot)?



## Eraslin (Jun 7, 2002)

It looks like our little corner of the world got linked to by slashdot.org. I wasn't around when the story first went up, so I don't know what it looked like. Did the boards slow right down? It seems that they're still up , which is a rather good sign. 

-Eraslin


----------



## Eraslin (Jun 7, 2002)

The main boards page claims that there are presently 490 concurrent users. Sounds like this new temp server is handling itself quite well...


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 7, 2002)

They were slightly sluggish, but not horribly so. That's a good sign!

Moved to meta.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 7, 2002)

Cool!  He's talking about this...

http://slashdot.org/articles/02/06/07/012231.shtml?tid=127


----------



## Darkness (Jun 8, 2002)

Now that's cool...


----------



## Horacio (Jun 9, 2002)

Good free pub


----------

